# Co Worker Asked " You Bought A New Grand Am"



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea.......he asked what kind of grand am is that.....so I said its the new gto 6.0 400hp version....and he said "oh .ok" What a retard.......:lol:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Not necessarily a retard. You'd be supprised how many ricers I've spanked and how many "old school" gear heads-I've got a 700 hp trailer queen '69 Chevelle in my garage blah blah blah, don't know a thing about these cars. Hell, I even had a guy I work with who ownes a Maggy supercharged Chevy SSR ('04 with the Vortech truck engine in it) try and tell me I had a forklift engine in my car. Said the only difference between mine and the ones driving around the plant was that mine was aluminum block, the mule's was iron, now THERE is a stupid ass mother #%%^^&.......


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

It happens. One of my younger co-workers asked me how many CI the V6 in my GTO had, I just replyed about 366.14 and walked away...


----------



## MyOtherCar (Jun 23, 2007)

SPICERED2006 said:


> Yea.......he asked what kind of grand am is that.....so I said its the new gto 6.0 400hp version....and he said "oh .ok" What a retard.......:lol:


You're a little cruel, no? I mean, so what if a person doesn't know what a GTO is, gawd, maybe he doesn't even care.

But that certainly doesn't warrant your comment about calling him a "retard". Calm down, there might be something one day that you don't know about.....


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Should have said, "no its a FAT Caviler"... that a left the tard scratchin his head!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

MyOtherCar said:


> You're a little cruel, no? I mean, so what if a person doesn't know what a GTO is, gawd, maybe he doesn't even care.
> 
> But that certainly doesn't warrant your comment about calling him a "retard". Calm down, there might be something one day that you don't know about.....


:agree , I think that was a little rough. On the upside, at least he recognized that it was at least a Pontiac!

Russ


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...or you could educate him and maybe he'll be a car guy in the making...:cheers 
Bill


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't understand why you guys are so hurt that everyone you meet isn't impressed by your car. If you bought your GTO as a "chick magnet" or to elicit drools of envy from the guys at work, you wasted your money. Let's face it, the GTO is a plain Jane and, Pontiac didn't exactly bust the marketing budget getting the word out. 

Also, some guys and most women don't really care about cars beyond getting from point A to point B reliably. For those people, the only thing that gets their attention is something really out of the ordinary such as Ferrari, Lambo, Vette. Even the unwashed masses are taken in by the beautiful body work on those rolling works of art. But did you think the GTO was in that class?

Be happy that you're flying under everyone's radar with a 400HP car that has great brakes and decent handling. I did buy the GTO for it's looks. I liked the fact that it doesn't stand out in a crowd and not many people are aware of it. I didn't want a Vette or a Porsche for the very reason that they stand out like a sore thumb with cops, criminals, ********, etc. Personally, I would have liked my 05 even more if Pontiac had kept the 04 hood and lost the stupid plastic wing on the rear deck lid.

Perhaps you bought the wrong car. Perhaps you should look elsewhere for your sense of status and self worth.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I just grin when I get those comments. I bought the GTO because it looked plain jane. Of course once you get to know the girl she becomes the hottest thing to ever grace the road. Dirty girl...Dirty dirty gir! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder Wing. And we beholding a very beautifull girl. She is like the nerdy looking woman with her hair tied up, wearing a powersuit. All the guys make fun of her, but when you take her home you find out she is a closet nympho with a dominatrix fetish. When its over you lay there thinking "What have I just gotten myself into" and the little devil on your shoulder tells you "Who cares that was the best night of your life." Then you smile inside against the comments realizing you are driving something much hotter than the Brittney or Paris wanabees.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

foxtrot7 said:


> I just grin when I get those comments. I bought the GTO because it looked plain jane. Of course once you get to know the girl she becomes the hottest thing to ever grace the road. Dirty girl...Dirty dirty gir! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder Wing. And we beholding a very beautifull girl. She is like the nerdy looking woman with her hair tied up, wearing a powersuit. All the guys make fun of her, but when you take her home you find out she is a closet nympho with a dominatrix fetish. When its over you lay there thinking "What have I just gotten myself into" and the little devil on your shoulder tells you "Who cares that was the best night of your life." Then you smile inside against the comments realizing you are driving something much hotter than the Brittney or Paris wanabees.


Whoa hoss. Now that's just scary. Stay out of that Phoenix sun. But thanks for sharing.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

foxtrot7 said:


> I just grin when I get those comments. I bought the GTO because it looked plain jane. Of course once you get to know the girl she becomes the hottest thing to ever grace the road. Dirty girl...Dirty dirty gir! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder Wing. And we beholding a very beautifull girl. She is like the nerdy looking woman with her hair tied up, wearing a powersuit. All the guys make fun of her, but when you take her home you find out she is a closet nympho with a dominatrix fetish. When its over you lay there thinking "What have I just gotten myself into" and the little devil on your shoulder tells you "Who cares that was the best night of your life." Then you smile inside against the comments realizing you are driving something much hotter than the Brittney or Paris wanabees.


lol What the @$^$


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> I don't understand why you guys are so hurt that everyone you meet isn't impressed by your car. If you bought your GTO as a "chick magnet" or to elicit drools of envy from the guys at work, you wasted your money. Let's face it, the GTO is a plain Jane and, Pontiac didn't exactly bust the marketing budget getting the word out.
> 
> Also, some guys and most women don't really care about cars beyond getting from point A to point B reliably. For those people, the only thing that gets their attention is something really out of the ordinary such as Ferrari, Lambo, Vette. Even the unwashed masses are taken in by the beautiful body work on those rolling works of art. But did you think the GTO was in that class?
> 
> ...


WOW:willy: I didnt mean to get people so upset...... I thought it was just a funny story....guess u had to be there.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Question: So what kind of car is that?
Response: Cavalier.
* Grin.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

foxtrot7 said:


> I just grin when I get those comments. I bought the GTO because it looked plain jane. Of course once you get to know the girl she becomes the hottest thing to ever grace the road. Dirty girl...Dirty dirty gir! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder Wing. And we beholding a very beautifull girl. She is like the nerdy looking woman with her hair tied up, wearing a powersuit. All the guys make fun of her, but when you take her home you find out she is a closet nympho with a dominatrix fetish. When its over you lay there thinking "What have I just gotten myself into" and the little devil on your shoulder tells you "Who cares that was the best night of your life." Then you smile inside against the comments realizing you are driving something much hotter than the Brittney or Paris wanabees.


I started to compose a reply to this, but I became scared; very scared.


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> I don't understand why you guys are so hurt that everyone you meet isn't impressed by your car. If you bought your GTO as a "chick magnet" or to elicit drools of envy from the guys at work, you wasted your money. Let's face it, the GTO is a plain Jane and, Pontiac didn't exactly bust the marketing budget getting the word out.
> 
> Also, some guys and most women don't really care about cars beyond getting from point A to point B reliably. For those people, the only thing that gets their attention is something really out of the ordinary such as Ferrari, Lambo, Vette. Even the unwashed masses are taken in by the beautiful body work on those rolling works of art. But did you think the GTO was in that class?
> 
> ...


 first off wing nut wtf that went alittle pass the relm of wat we were talking about lol foot fetishes and shyt hhahahaha wow that was a good laugh and 2nd of that last little line got alittle bit heated lol guys calm down hes just jokin around and venting i mean jeez that is kind of a dis to call the goat a grand am lol he bought a gto not a grand am. and i dont think calling someone a retard iss sooo hurtfull come on lifes good righthttp://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/coolgleamA.gif
:cool


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

spicered i liked your story bro dont worry about that wierd one lol his mind is off on somthing else hahahahah please tell if anymore things like this happen! And just like my boss always tells me you ask stupid questions you get derrrrrrr stupid answers (400hp grand Am) priceless!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have 2 Grand-Am's...

My wife drives a 2004 Victory Red Grand-AM GT/SCT...with a 3.4L engine. Pics in gallery.....

I drive a 2005 Quicksilver Grand-AM/Cavalier Hybrid with the SAP, 6.0L LS2 engine with 400 horses. 

The only way you can tell the 2 apart other than color is, her's is a 4 door automatic, mine is a 2 door M6.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

foxtrot7 said:


> I just grin when I get those comments. I bought the GTO because it looked plain jane. Of course once you get to know the girl she becomes the hottest thing to ever grace the road. Dirty girl...Dirty dirty gir! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder Wing. And we beholding a very beautifull girl. She is like the nerdy looking woman with her hair tied up, wearing a powersuit. All the guys make fun of her, but when you take her home you find out she is a closet nympho with a dominatrix fetish. When its over you lay there thinking "What have I just gotten myself into" and the little devil on your shoulder tells you "Who cares that was the best night of your life." Then you smile inside against the comments realizing you are driving something much hotter than the Brittney or Paris wanabees.


Fox,
Are you describing driving a braless goat.... or something you did at a sheep ranch with hip waders on and your eyes closed? :lol: 

Red.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I dunno bout' foxtrot......

I am not sure if when he consummated the deal on his goat if he forked over the cash or mounted the car. :willy:


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I dunno bout' foxtrot......
> 
> I am not sure if when he consummated the deal on his goat if he forked over the cash or mounted the car. :willy:


 Neither is mutually exclusive.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

:cheers


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

:willy: Lol


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Actually, I think that most do it simply to try and piss you off (and a few out of sheer jealousy). It's not that they can't tell the difference between the Goat and the Gr. Am, it's because they think they're being funny regurgitating a 3 year old line. And if they truly can't tell the difference, all the more pity on them. 

Most of the time people either don't notice my Goat (most often suits me perfectly), or ogle and crane their necks (my hat's off to true enthusiasts).


----------

